# What is this bottle?  Could it be from the 1912 Eclipse??



## Nu2Jarz (Aug 21, 2018)

HI. Found this bottle while cleaning out my Mom's and cannot find anything like it on the net.  The Eclipse jars I found were not colored brown and were made for canning.  What would make the top look like that?  Any ideas of what it was used for or the value would be greatly appreciated.  Need to sell.  Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 21, 2018)

Definitely not from the 1912 eclipse, that jar dates to decades before that.  Even with the damage to the lip, I suspect that this is a _very_​ good jar.  I hope someone with a copy of the Red Book chimes in about it.  I've never heard of or seen one before.  Are you located in the US?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 21, 2018)

Okay so I found one reference to it, a half gallon version sold for $850.00 at some point.  https://www.gregspurgeon.com/auctio...=closed&startcount=5201&endcount=5568&page=14  Yours will probably not be worth that much considering the damage and due to it being a more common size.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 22, 2018)

This is a wax sealer canning jar.  Better photos of the lip would show if that dip is actually damage or just a tooling flaw.  I don't have my Red Book handy but it is a good jar in amber.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 22, 2018)

Good looking jar.


----------



## Nu2Jarz (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes, I'm in the St. Louis area in Missouri. The lip of the jar doesn't seem to be damaged as it is quite smooth.  
nhpharm feels it is a wax sealer canning jar.  I looked up images of those and did not find anything like this bottle.  However, I found some pictures that look just like a couple of jars we also have that we considered crocks.


----------



## Nu2Jarz (Aug 22, 2018)

Ah, I did more searching on Greg Spurgeon as advised by Canadian Bottles.  I see what you both are saying.  This would be considered Amber, not brown.  The lid would've fit in the edges and been clamped down.  No lid or clamp on this jar which would've helped us solve the mystery.  The lip edge is smooth so it most likely was a tooling flaw...?  It has several bubbles in the glass, 2 that seem large to me: 1-1/8" x 2/8" and 1-1/4"x 1" that appears to have a bubble within the bubble.  Guessing those flaws/missing parts greatly reduces the value?  Or is it so old that it doesn't matter that much?  Or do those flaws make it More valuable?!  Would be so great to have found something unique!


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 22, 2018)

On a wax sealer like this, none of what you described really decreases the value of the jar.  The missing closure is of little significance on wax sealers.  The bubbles and tooling flaw are crudity that is actually desirable in old glass.


----------



## shotdwn (Aug 22, 2018)

The Red Book I have from 2001 list this jar in quart size at $1000 & up. The lip doesn't look like it is damaged. It looks to me to be under poured. Meaning not enough glass in mold to fully form the edge of the lip. It never had a clamp for lid. It just used a tin lid and the wax was poured in the groove around the lid to seal it.


----------



## Nu2Jarz (Aug 23, 2018)

First of all, Thanks for the further education.  That's interesting and makes sense, shotdown and nhpharm.  Secondly, HEEHAW.  This is exciting to think that we may have found something that is cool and valuable.  My family is going to be so excited... and this could really help fund my Mom's care. Thanks again for the good news!


----------



## Nu2Jarz (Aug 24, 2018)

Again, thank you! I contacted Greg Spurgeon as was suggested and he is interested.


----------



## klaatu (Aug 26, 2018)

A very nice jar indeed. It is a wax sealer and the missing tin lid & clamp is not a big deal at all, as these components can easily be added to the jar. Value in the current Red Book (#12) lists the amber quart & half gallons at $2,500.00 & up. A possible maker of the jar would be the LaBelle Glass Company, Bridgeport Ohio. This glass house was in operation from 1872-1888. Hard to be sure from your pics, but it very well could be an underfill instead of damage.


----------

